# Monthly Deep Jigging Specials - 2010



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Each month I will offer one of the jigs from my lineup at a discount. July will be the 150g Classic Flat. Normally $8.99. JOM special $5.84. 

150g/5.3oz Classic Flat Vertical Jig $5.84 - Vertical Jigs

150g Flat - $5.84


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me tell you something. THEY WORK!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

3 days left on this one.


----------

